# Pig's Ear handrail



## woodyjohn (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi. Does anyone know how to fix Pig's Ear handrail to the wall? 

Cheers!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... I've never tried it,.....

But, I'd think that running screws right in thru it just under the area your hand rides onto, directly into the wall otta do it......


----------



## woodyjohn (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that. Seems a little course to do it that way - was wondering if there is a way to do it that's hidden from th outside, or special brackets...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

Can can always countersink the screws,+ either putty over them, or use wooden cap/ plugs to hide them......


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Drill and counterbore for plugs in the curved bottom section, then screw to the wall with long pan head screws. Install plugs of the same wood species, orientating the grain with the grain of the rail, sand flush ,and finish.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Drill and counterbore for plugs in the curved bottom section, then screw to the wall with long pan head screws. Install plugs of the same wood species, orientating the grain with the grain of the rail, sand flush ,and finish.


There you go... the answer, I concur.

Also, make sure that you use proper, strong, appropriate length wood screws.


----------



## cyric_74 (Oct 12, 2013)

*??*

John, where did you get your pigsear handrail? I'm looking for them and not having any luck.. I can find tons of sites selling them in the UK but none in North America..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is an old thread, chances are the OP won't see this post. I don't know where you can get the rail here in the USA but I disagree with the way to mount it to the wall. If that is fastened to sheet rock without a backer it isn't going to be sturdy because it will dig into the sheet rock with a little pressure.

Use a 1X4 (as an example), round over the edges, using glue between the rail and 1X, screw into the rail from the backside of the 1X. Screw at an angle to keep the screws from running out of the rail. Glue and screw or nail the 1X into studs.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, this might be the key...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UXxe36xSbA


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Having made a similar mistake of _not _using a backer board, I'd agree with Jim. Drywall's going to compress and that handrail is just going to get loose. If installed well, it may save someone a bad fall... if not, it could be to blame for one.


----------

